# History Channel HD



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone else not seeing the "HD" tag on channel 120? The channel shows up but not the HD tag.

-Funk


----------



## Wind_River (Feb 6, 2006)

thefunks67 said:


> Anyone else not seeing the "HD" tag on channel 120? The channel shows up but not the HD tag.
> 
> -Funk


I see two channel 120s in the guide.....one of them DOES have the "HD" tag.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Wind_River said:


> I see two channel 120s in the guide.....one of them DOES have the "HD" tag.


Hmm, something is amiss. I have both channels 120 and 121 and neither show the HD tag. Even stranger is the 622 in the bedroom DOES show the HD tag on 120. 

-Funk


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

thefunks67 said:


> Hmm, something is amiss. I have both channels 120 and 121 and neither show the HD tag. Even stranger is the 622 in the bedroom DOES show the HD tag on 120.
> 
> -Funk


Are you in a favorites list? Toggle to the All Channels or All Subscribed list and
see if it shows up

Chan


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

GravelChan said:


> Are you in a favorites list? Toggle to the All Channels or All Subscribed list and
> see if it shows up
> 
> Chan


In my Favorites list I had not checked the 120 channel in HD. After checking it, the HD showed up in the guide.

I am curious as to why there were two 120's that showed up. One with the HD tag and one without?

It is all good now, thanks for the help!

-Funk


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> I am curious as to why there were two 120's that showed up. One with the HD tag and one without?


Maybe because one is HD and one isn't?  :nono2:


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I am not sure I understand the "mirror" channels. I receive channel 120 from satellite 119. My guide, to include the listing of all channels, does not reflect 120 as being HD.

Is the mirror process a virtual channel broadcast from sats at 129, or is it re uplinked to 119, for all viewers???


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mauiguy said:


> I am not sure I understand the "mirror" channels. I receive channel 120 from satellite 119. My guide, to include the listing of all channels, does not reflect 120 as being HD.
> 
> Is the mirror process a virtual channel broadcast from sats at 129, or is it re uplinked to 119, for all viewers???


History HD launched Tuesday. So if you have DISH HD Channels enabled (menu 6-9-chan display) you will see two channels 120. One is actually the "mirrored" channel 9491.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Mauiguy said:


> I am not sure I understand the "mirror" channels. I receive channel 120 from satellite 119. My guide, to include the listing of all channels, does not reflect 120 as being HD.
> 
> Is the mirror process a virtual channel broadcast from sats at 129, or is it re uplinked to 119, for all viewers???


If you can't see 129, you won't get the HD version. The only thing on 119 is the SD version.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Mikey said:


> If you can't see 129, you won't get the HD version. The only thing on 119 is the SD version.


I don't think so. I can't see 129 and I'm getting the HD version (on 61.5??)


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

dclaryjr said:


> I don't think so. I can't see 129 and I'm getting the HD version (on 61.5??)


You wouldn't if you were in Hawaii.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Mikey said:


> You wouldn't if you were in Hawaii.


Nevermind.

Emily Litella


----------



## chadh (Mar 9, 2006)

Is anyone seeing lip sync problems with History HD? I watching on a 622 with satellites at 61.5, 119, 100.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dclaryjr said:


> I don't think so. I can't see 129 and I'm getting the HD version (on 61.5??)


Yes all the national HD on 129 is also on 61.5.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

chadh said:


> Is anyone seeing lip sync problems with History HD? I watching on a 622 with satellites at 61.5, 119, 100.


This has been a problem since the channel launched. I would have thought they would have it fixed by now . . .


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

MarkoC said:


> This has been a problem since the channel launched. I would have thought they would have it fixed by now . . .


Well every show I've watched on History HD has been fine so apparently it's a problem with only some programs. That makes it a History Channel problem and not a Dish Network problem.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I agree. Not everything is goofy ... it looks like something on the channel provider's end.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> I agree. Not everything is goofy ... it looks like something on the channel provider's end.


Its coming from the upstream provider, this according to E* CS.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

History HD on CH 9491 has been down for a least the last couple hours. Just the Dish logo and music even though the guide and banner still showing the programming. SD on CH 120 is fine.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

thefunks67 said:


> I am curious as to why there were two 120's that showed up. One with the HD tag and one without?


You have sat. channel HD mapdown enabled. If you want to see SD on 120 and HD on 9xxx, you can turn mapdown off. Go to the local channel setup menu, it's in there somewhere.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Menu-6-9 Chan Display ... 

Although I prefer to kill individual channels in locks.


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

Went to watch modern marvels at 8:30 today and i see the Dish HDTV logo and no programming... anyone else seeing this?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... the feed to E* is down at the moment.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

CHADH yes i too am having the lypsync problem with history hd and nat. geographic hd been that way for a few weeks now. i emailed dishquality but no response as of yet. also seems like more channels and some sd channels are off a fraction of a second as well


----------

